# Contemporary classical composers who borrowed heavily from rock music



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

As far as I can tell, nobody has ever made a list of contemporary classical composers who borrowed heavily from rock music in one or more of their compositions.

To illustrate what I mean, here are some examples I've previously collected:

Pierre Henry - "Rock Electronique" (1963) and "Psyché Rock" (1967) 
Ennio Morricone - "Fistful of Dollars Titles" (1964) and various other tracks from his soundtracks, especially his Giallo soundtracks
Igor Wakhévitch - "Danse Sacrale" (1970) and a few others 
Roger Smalley - "Beat Music" (1971) [never recorded, afaict]
György Ligeti - "Hungarian Rock" (1978)
Various pieces by Glenn Branca 
Various pieces by Rhys Chatham 
Various pieces by John Zorn 
Christopher Rouse - "Bonham" (1988) 
Paul Lansky - "Not So Heavy Metal" (1990) 
Steven Mackey - "Myrtle and Mint" (1991) and a few others 
Various pieces by Peter Schickele (can't remember; need to revisit) 
Thomas Adès - "Asyla," 3rd movement (1997) 
Arnold Dreyblatt - "Point Source" (1997)
Todd Reynolds - "Killer" (2011)

Clarifications: 
- I'm only looking for pieces by artists who are "primarily" contemporary classical composers, e.g. not Jon Lord. 
- I'm especially interested in which contemporary classical composers incorporated rock elements into some of their work earliest, e.g. Pierre Henry.

What other pieces can be added to this starter list?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Philip Glass:
'Low' and 'Heroes' symphonies, inspired by Bowie
Songs from liquid days, inspired by D Byrne, L Anderson et al


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

""borrowed heavily"
can you please elaborate and clarify?
take Ennio Morricone
- Morricone doesn't qualify as a contemporary classical music composer
- you mention a fistful of dollars, composed around 1962: from what kind of rock was he borrowing?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This may not qualify, but the idea seemed so out there that I had to mention it.

It says in one of my reference books that Michael Tippett incorporated some rap music into his final opera, _New Year_ - and he was in his 80s when he wrote it. A concert suite taken from the opera has been recorded but I don't know whether the rap music - or whatever Tippett's interpretation of it happens to be - is included.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Madiel said:


> ""borrowed heavily"
> can you please elaborate and clarify?
> take Ennio Morricone
> - Morricone doesn't qualify as a contemporary classical music composer
> - you mention a fistful of dollars, composed around 1962: from what kind of rock was he borrowing?


Good questions.

There will be edge cases for who counts as a "contemporary classical music composer" and what counts as "borrowing from rock music" sufficiently.

Morricone is especially hard to pin down. He was primarily a film score composer, though before that he was trained as a contemporary classical composer at a conservatory under Petrassi, and also wrote pop songs and played (maybe also composed?) jazz pieces. According to Wikipedia, Morricone composed "from the period between 1954 and 1959: Musica per archi e pianoforte (1954), Invenzione, Canone e Ricercare per piano; Sestetto per flauto, oboe, fagotto, violino, viola e violoncello (1955), Dodici Variazione per oboe, violoncello e piano; Trio per clarinetto, corno e violoncello; Variazione su un tema di Frescobaldi (1956); Quattro pezzi per chitarra (1957); Distanze per violino, violoncello e piano; Musica per undici violini, Tre Studi per flauto, clarinetto e fagotto (1958); and the Concerto per orchestra (1957)…" If someone was classically trained in composition at a conservatory, under a leading contemporary classical composer of the day like Petrassi, and then goes on to compose many pieces that are unambiguously "contemporary classical," and then later also composes for film and in other genres, I intuitively think of them as "originally" a contemporary classical composer who then became eclectic.

As for "Fistful of Dollars Titles", that piece borrows from a variety of styles, but one of those styles is surf rock, and another is arguably folk rock.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I swear I hear the theme from Iron Butterfly's "In a Gadda da Vida" in the first movement (Moderately Fast) of Paul Hindemith's _Symphonia serena_! I mean, those Butterfly guys produced an, at least, "moderately fast" rock anthem with the "Gadda da Vida", which, if the title has something to do with the Garden of Eden is certainly a kind of "serene" place. And that famous percussion interlude! It's there in the Hindemith movement, too! You'd think Hindemith would be a bit more subtle with his borrowings. Alas ....

Now, if I can only figure out how the German composer did all this in 1946, I'll have the riddle solved. Maybe Hindemith had a time machine!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I'll have to play the Hindemith to satisfy my curiosity - an Iron Butterfly connection has certainly never occurred to me before. Thank God the _Symphonia Serena_ was an orchestral work - I dread to think what kind of detrimental effect Doug Ingle-style foghorn vocals would have had on it.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> This may not qualify, but the idea seemed so out there that I had to mention it.
> 
> It says in one of my reference books that Michael Tippett incorporated some rap music into his final opera, _New Year_ - and he was in his 80s when he wrote it. A concert suite taken from the opera has been recorded but I don't know whether the rap music - or whatever Tippett's interpretation of it happens to be - is included.


Tippett was an eclectic borrower. There are some jazz riffs in "The Knot Garden" and the Third Symphony, some spirituels in "A Child of Our Time," and odd things all over the place in "New Year." The quoting of styles served a different purpose than just "influence," though.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> I swear I hear the theme from Iron Butterfly's "In a Gadda da Vida" in the first movement (Moderately Fast) of Paul Hindemith's _Symphonia serena_! …


I hear it, starting around 4:48 in this recording [Spotify track here].


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> It says in one of my reference books that Michael Tippett incorporated some rap music into his final opera, _New Year_ - and he was in his 80s when he wrote it. A concert suite taken from the opera has been recorded but I don't know whether the rap music - or whatever Tippett's interpretation of it happens to be - is included.


Thanks! I listened to a performance of the suite available on Spotify. I didn't hear anything that sounded like rap, but several passages were clearly inspired by rock. Overall, a very eclectic piece!


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Some parts of Bernstein's _Mass_ (1971) are heavily rock-influenced, e.g. the "Confession" parts and "I Believe in God."


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

I guess there are also various art songs by contemporary classical composers that are pretty straightforwardly rock music, e.g. some tracks from _Penelope_ by Sarah Kirkland Snider. I list a few other examples here.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

lukeprog said:


> Some parts of Bernstein's _Mass_ (1971) are heavily rock-influenced, e.g. the "Confession" parts and "I Believe in God."


It reminds me in places of the musical _Godspell_, which was composed by Stephen Schwartz the year before. The libretto for _Mass_ was partly written by Schwartz as well, so I wonder if this collaboration with Bernstein perhaps had an influence on how some of the latter's 'rock gospel' music sounded?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

William Bolcom's mammoth _Songs of Innocence and Experience_. Certain songs are done in a particular 'non-classical' style - rock, reggae, country and soul-gospel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

Moritz Eggert has been influenced by a huge variety of styles that he incorporates into his music. Without a doubt *rock* is one of them.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Found a few more:
- Stevan-Kovacs Tickmayer (various pieces)
- David Bedford (various pieces)
- Tod Machover (various pieces)


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> William Bolcom's mammoth _Songs of Innocence and Experience_. Certain songs are done in a particular 'non-classical' style - rock, reggae, country and soul-gospel.


Thanks! I gave it a listen. Example rock-style track: "London."


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

shirime said:


> Moritz Eggert has been influenced by a huge variety of styles that he incorporates into his music. Without a doubt *rock* is one of them.


Thanks! Any particular pieces come to mind?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another composer who was directly influenced by rock is Tolga Kashif (Queen Symphony and Genesis Suite, based on songs by these two bands).


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Peter Michael Hamel is another, I've just remembered.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Also Henry Flynt.


----------



## San Antone (Feb 15, 2018)

*George Rochberg*: _Electrikaleiodoscope_ (1972) - the second movement is a "boogaloo". He might have quoted rock passages in his other works, but I don't know his entire rep very well. This recording, though, I have owned for decades.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

San Antone said:


> *George Rochberg*: _Electrikaleiodoscope_ (1972) - the second movement is a "boogaloo". He might have quoted rock passages in his other works, but I don't know his entire rep very well. This recording, though, I have owned for decades.


Perfect, thanks! Found it on YouTube here, and on Spotify here.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Mikel Rouse's works for Broken Consort, an ensemble of sax, keyboard, bass and percussions. The rhythm is strong, hypnotic and complex. I have not heard his operas yet.

_"Rouse's music represents the application of classical structures and strategies to rock materials."_ (Gann)

Quick Thrust (12-tone piece on heavy beats)
https://mikelrouse.bandcamp.com/track/quick-thrust

Jade Tiger
https://mikelrouse.bandcamp.com/album/jade-tiger

Full Flow


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albert Schnelzer is worth mentioning. His cello concerto 'Crazy Diamond' has been inspired by Pink Floyd.


----------



## vmartell (Feb 9, 2017)

I do not believe straight ahead orchestrations of rock pieces count - I will exempt Glass' Low and Heroes symphonies as they are based on themes from those songs, not just an orchestration...

Surprised nobody has mentioned Glenn Branca






v


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

I recently asked this thread's question of Thanh-Tâm Lê and he sent this helpful reply (and gave me permission to post it here):



> One famous example would be Imants Kalniņš (Imants Kalnins) whose Symphony No. 4 "Rock Symphony" is enormously popular in Latvia. Erkki-Sven Tüür started as a rock musician but is now recognised as one of Estonia's most prominent classical composers; his symphonies (e.g. No. 5) and other works do show some inspirations from rock music, as also do his countrymen Raimo Kangro and Rein Rannap. Rytis Mažulis from Lithuania also comes close to rock music in part of his work. Krzysztof Knittel's "Heart Piece - Double Opera" is said to make use of rock music. The third movement of Symphony No. 4 by Tomás Marco (one of Spain's most respected symphonists) is entitled "Almost a Rock". In Sweden, Jesper Nordin and Fredrik Högberg in particular integrate elements from rock music, as do Frederik Magle and Wayne Siegel in Denmark. There are quite a few more, I'll send you further references as they come back.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

tortkis said:


> I like Mikel Rouse's works for Broken Consort, an ensemble of sax, keyboard, bass and percussions. The rhythm is strong, hypnotic and complex. I have not heard his operas yet.
> 
> _"Rouse's music represents the application of classical structures and strategies to rock materials."_ (Gann)
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Kyle Gann names several more here.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

I've elicited some additional suggestions in the Facebook group "Classical Music Discussion for the Pretentiously Inclined" here.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Also a few pieces by Matthew Hindson, e.g. "Speed" and "Rush" and "Headbanger."


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Finally listened to some Russell Peck and Marc Mellits. Both have some clearly rock-influenced pieces, e.g. on Mellits' _Paranoid Cheese_ album.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Various sections of Paul Dresher's "American Trilogy" of operas are heavily rock-influenced. He has several other pieces that are rock-influenced as well.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Finally got around to listening to some Moritz Eggert. There are some rock influences in e.g. _Wide Unclasp_ and _Riff_ and _Muzak_.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Steve Martland has some rock-influenced pieces, e.g. _Shoulder to Shoulder_, the pieces on the _Glad Day_ album, and some pieces on the _Patrol_ album.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Ben Neill has many rock-influenced pieces, starting near the beginning of his composing career with _Mainspring_ (1985).


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

There's also Paul Dolden, in e.g. "L'Ivresse De La Vitesse."


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

lukeprog said:


> There's also Paul Dolden, in e.g. "L'Ivresse De La Vitesse."


This is incredible. The score can be downloaded from a link on the 2012 remastered version - "some pages with 400 staves, and often with 40 different tempos at the same time." It starts like Nancarrow with 100 player pianos, but the mood is ever-changing, and even the most chaotic parts feel very organized.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

David T. Little also has many rock-influenced pieces, e.g. _Agency_.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Also Jacob ter Veldhuis (aka Jacob TV), e.g. in _Grab It!_


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Another is Ken Valitsky, who I guess now goes by the name of Ken Walicki.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Also Frederik Magle.


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Also Arnold Dreyblatt, e.g. on Animal Magnetism or The Adding Machine.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Holly Harrison often mentions the influence of many other genres, including rock, in her music. I haven't really listened to her but maybe give her a go. She's also a drummer in a 'collaborative experimental rock duo.'


----------



## lukeprog (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks, Lisztian!

Another I came across recently is Larry Polansky, e.g. in "Ensembles of Note."


----------

